

Microsoft completes aquisition of Yammer - justauser
http://blog.yammer.com/blog/2012/07/yammer-starts-a-new-chapter-as-part-of-microsoft.html
How long will they keep on a Java stack before converting over to Dot Net?
======
justauser
How long before Yammer moves off of Java and on to DotNet?

